# Methods of attaching weeping moss to huge rocks?



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Does anyone have an idea how to get weeping moss to stay on a very large rock? I'm going for this look (see below) and I can't seem to get the weeping moss to stay where I put it since the rock is more or less vertical and there really isn't anywhere to tie the moss down, or weight it down with stones. I tried using wood glue underwater but it just dissolved away and didn't stick the moss. Any ideas?



















Taken from http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/66817-treasure-cliff-hui-2009-a.html


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

I was going to suggest using a bath scrubbie but not sure how well that would work either to achieve that look.

I know they work well on mosses, riccia and sorts on normal rocks and wood.

Still may be worth a try.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We used gel super glue over a year ago for weeping moss on the top of a rock and it's still holding. Have you tried it?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm nope. Do you have a link Tex?

As for the bath scrubby, that is a good idea for the future, I never thought of using one of those, but I want to keep the rocks visible in most places.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What do you want a link to?


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, i agree with Tex Gal, superglue works great for attaching plants to rocks or wood, as long as its dry, its non toxic to all fish and plants. If you have your doubts, you can google "using super glue in aquariums."


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd have to say the super glue is very interesting. I would have thought that applying it to the plants would hurt them.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

What glue is being used? Will it set underwater or must it be applied above water to work?

The brand name please!!!


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

Regular super glue should work fine. I've heard about a lot of reefers using it to attach corals to live rock.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

In my original post I mentioned that I tried normal super glue (the Elmer's wood glue) under water and it just dissolved completely. Is this the same glue as you are talking about? Can I get a brand name please?


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

It is a little off the point, but I do not think the moss in the pics is attached to stones. To me it looks attached to small sticks of wood that are hidden in between the rocks.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Zapins

I don't have a brand name, there are several different brands. It is the same stuff that will glue your fingers together in an instant, like the time the hubby did it on a hunting trip. Great stuff and a wonderful chance to laugh for those observing possible outcomes:lol:


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

cyanoacrylate is super glue. it surely shouldn't say "wood glue" on it. krazy glue is superglue. Five tubes for $1 at walmart.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm... I actually went to an art shop yesterday and I read every glue label there was in the shop (~15-20 different glues). Most of the glue was made by Elmer's glue company and they all said it is not for use on submerged projects, that it washes out with water or is water soluble. The other glue types said something similar. 

Do you guys apply the glue underwater or above water?


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Superglue  is meant to be applied dry and bonds instantly as others have mentioned. It literally takes less than a minute to set on dry surfaces. So if you were to attach the moss onto the rock, pat the rock dry and glue as desired. Let the glue set for two or three minutes, the moss won't dry up in that time, and you can place it in your aquarium.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm! Thanks! So its krazy glue I'm after, ok thanks! I'll get some soon then.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

Krazy glue, superglue, i like the locktight brand gel myself. Just make sure its gel ans do little dropps at a time and not get carried away with it


----------



## randy0319 (Oct 24, 2010)

I am wondering if aquatic silicone glue sould work as well...they use it to construxt tanks...why not hold plants in place...sorry for the very late input


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Superglue is usually sold in small ready to use tubes and bonds almost instantly. Go to home depot and you can get a box of 12 for pretty cheap. Look for the original super glue with the car stuck to the billboard. Glue in air and then put in water, itll turn white. I usually just wrap the whole rock with fishing line and superglue where lots of lines cross to hold the lines in place.


----------

